# Aristo RDC1 DCC Decoder Install, etc.



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

I've had an Aristo-Craft RDC1 (full passenger version) for a long time and decided to install a QSI Solutions DCC decoder in it - that, as far as I know, is the only brand programmable with unique RDC sound. 
For the most versatility to operate on just about any layout, I made it dual mode selectable for working on track analog, or track DCC, or with on-board battery via radio control. 
I also replaced all the RDC1 incandescent lamps with LEDs.
Shown below is before the RDC1 was lowered - but I later lowered it (seen in next picture) to a more realistic height from the railhead.









The toggle switch shown above on the right in center off position replaces the factory Power slide switch.

The following illustration shows what was done to the RDC1, including lowering it:










Shown below, the Tenergy Brand #31892 Li-Ion 5200 ma hour battery with built in protection and Tenergy approved Smart Charger model F148-015-D were chosen for prolonged operation and safety.










As to prolonged operation, having charged the battery for the first time, the RDC1 ran on & off during all my development time, and then I put it on my outdoor layout and ran it continuously for 3 hours before I decided to stop it and give its first re-charge!

Shown below is my Aristo Southern Pacific RDC1 as modified to be lower to track and selectable to operate on either track DC/DCC or radio control DCC with on-board battery hidden on the end near the Cab where the body shell lacks side windows - though the battery can be seen through the Cab's front windows.










If interested, I just completed a new "vignette" (article) with descriptions and many illustrations that can be seen on Greg Elmassian's website; Title:
*Aristo RDC Experiences - DCC Decoder Install, On-Board Battery & Radio Control, LED Lights, Lowering the RDC*

The article is presented such that someone can chose and see how to do any or all of the modifications - and fix some issues with the RDC1, too.

*Note*: Aristo's later RDC3 is enough different from the RDC1, so it would have to be evaluated to determine how to do to it what I had done to the RDC1.

-Ted


----------



## piercedandan (9 mo ago)

All Zimo sound decoders can have Zimo's RDC sound (look for budd) under US sounds. You can control Smoke, lights, servo outputs for uncoupling, remote volume control, etc.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

piercedandan said:


> All Zimo sound decoders can have Zimo's RDC sound (look for budd) under US sounds. You can control Smoke, lights, servo outputs for uncoupling, remote volume control, etc.


The big question is how does the prime mover(s) sound? do you hear the typical sound of a torque converter driven one speed transmission and do you hear the lockup at 55?

Greg


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Interesting information!

Listing to Zimo RDC sound on smaller scales can give some clues - example YouTube videos below - though it was not run at higher speeds on short straight test tracks.











*According to the Zimo Sound Table Index by Country* - for USA, It does look like a BUDD RDC sound file can be downloaded for use on the *Zimo Large Scale MX690S/V DCC decoders*

However, it appears to mount the Zimo MX690S/V decoder into the Aristo RDC, it would need to be adapted to interface with Aristo's "Plug'n'Play" sockets that the QSIS decoder just plugs into.

-Ted


----------



## piercedandan (9 mo ago)

Zimo does have the MX697 for plug-in for some engines. Manual states Bachmann and Aristocraft.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Dan, Thanks for the good info. about the Zimo decoder.

Having quickly looked at the *Zimo Instruction Manual that includes the 697 DCC decoder* for Large Scale application, It looks like the Zimo MX697 shown on page 3 could be plugged into the RDC1 header sockets and, also, having examined pin assignments for one of its plug arrays shown on page 7; however, it has two 12 pin plug arrays, whereas, the RDC1 Main PWB has one active 12 pin socket and one 10 pin socket - it with no connections, intended for mounting only. Likely the Zimo 12 pin array for this connection could just over lap the RDC1 10 pin socket.

One thought comes to mind is that Bachmann's resurrected Aristo DASH-9 loco soon to come to market may have two 12 pin sockets to accept the Zimo 697 DCC decoder.

That said, the Zimo 697 does not appear to support a radio control feature for battery use like the QSI Solutions DCC decoder does with connection from an NCE GWire radio receiver board.

-Ted


----------

